# New TT owner



## Huskey123 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi been looking on the forum for the last week or 2 and looks like a great forum to be on, picking my TT up on or around the 1st of March so will hopefully be at some of the meetings you arrange, live in wiltshire about 10 minutes from swindon so near the M4 corridor.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Welcome To The Forum [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

